# Arthrography



## jgf-CPC (Aug 24, 2011)

I was looking at older forums on arthrograms and wondered if the A9579 should be charged at any time with the 23350? Some said they charged it and others did not include it. Can someone please show me some guidelines or specifics on this. We do an MRI after but the report does read "sequences are acquired after instillation of dilute gadolinium". Any and all input would be appreciated!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, if you provide the contrast, then code for it.  ACR Coding Source, July/August 2010 has a great article on athrogram coding, including radiographic arthrograms, CT arthrograms and MR arthrograms.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 24, 2011)

Donna I actually have that article and where did you find that you charge for A9579? We found no info at all on this.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 24, 2011)

My question is if you charge the contrast during the arthrogram 23350 not with the CT or MRI. If anyone has any info on this I would appreciate it


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 24, 2011)

After the chart of codes, it says: 
"The charge for the contrast material (eg, low osmolar contrast, paramagnetic imaging agent) used during an enhanced CT or MRI study also should be reported using a Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS) Level II code (eg, A9579, Q9965)."


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 25, 2011)

What I am asking here is if the contrast used during the arthrogram is charged with the 23350 or other arthrography codes. We do not inject the contrast during the CT or MRI, it is there and seen from the arthrogram injection done before they get to the CT or MRI suite. If anyone else has information on this please let me know. Some older posts from the AAPc site had info on charging it with the 23350 and others said not to. I would love to know what others are doing when charging arthrograms out at this time. Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 30, 2011)

*Any help out there?*

I was looking at older forums on arthrograms and wondered if the A9579 should be charged at any time with the 23350? Some said they charged it and others did not include it. Can someone please show me some guidelines or specifics on this. We do an MRI after but the report does read "sequences are acquired after instillation of dilute gadolinium". Any and all input would be appreciated!


----------



## Rajebpt (Sep 21, 2011)

HI
  Gadolinum injection is done during arthrogram procedure so it should billed along with it .
  Post or Mri arthrogram is a diagnostic study after the procedure in which we should not code A9579.in the ct report their should be a comment stating contrast coded in argthrogram report
eg:23350,73040,A9579 IN ARTHROGRAM REPORT
     73201 OT 73221 IN CT REPORT WITH COMMENT CONTRAST CODED IN ARTHROGRAM REPORT.
    AM I GETTING U THE ANSWER?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes you have and thanks for understanding my question. I appreciate your explanation.


----------

